# I'm proud to be European



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

大家好!

我请想知道 "*to be proud of*" 用汉语怎么说?

我的中国朋友常常问为什么我不自己介绍像法国人?! 为什么我那么喜欢欧洲?!

我想回答他是因为 "Europe is great and *I'm proud to be European*".

谢谢大家!


----------



## humvee

be proud of=以....为荣/骄傲/自豪

Europe is great and *I'm proud to be European*

欧洲是伟大的,我作为欧洲人感到自豪.


----------



## TheUnitedStatesOfEurope

谢谢您humvee, 可是我不明白您为什么用 : 我*作*为.... ??


----------



## Chinoise

TheUnitedStatesOfEurope said:


> 谢谢您humvee, 可是我不明白您为什么用 : 我*作*为.... ??


 
The literal translation would be "I, *being* an European, am proud"

Hope that helps.


----------



## Staarkali

good question;

maybe the real question is how Chinese people would naturally say "*I'm very proud to be Chinese*"?
can we say 我作为中国人感到自豪?
what about 自尊? wouldn't it fit as well?


----------



## Chinoise

Staarkali said:


> good question;
> 
> maybe the real question is how Chinese people would naturally say "*I'm very proud to be Chinese*"?
> can we say 我作为中国人感到自豪?
> what about 自尊? wouldn't it fit as well?


 
自尊 is pride, wouldn't fit in this example.

Also, I think it is more grammatically correct to say, "我*以*作为中国人感到自豪".


----------



## BODYholic

Chinoise said:


> 自尊 is pride, wouldn't fit in this example.
> 
> Also, I think it is more grammatically correct to say, "我*以*作为中国人感到自豪".



It is even more grammatically correct to say "我*以*作为xx人*而*感到自豪". It is just habitual that native speakers tend to drop word(s), when spoken, that's obvious by context.


----------



## YangMuye

> Also, I think it is more grammatically correct to say, "我以*作为*中国人感到自豪".


I don't think it's grammatically correct. 
作爲 usually works as an adverb, you can't say 以*作爲*~~而~~。
But you can say 我以 身爲中國人or生(而)爲中國人 而自豪。

Why can't 作 work in the same way? I think it's because that 作 itself means regard as/work as/serve as... If you say "I feel proud that I'm as a Chinese" or "I feel proud that I live as a Chinese" "I feel proud that I'm regarded as a Chinese", that will sounds strange.

I searched "“以作爲中國人”" among traditional Chinese webpages, only to find 2 results, one of them was originally posted by a mainland writer.
I searched "“以作为中国人”" among simplified Chinese pages, only 5500 results.
"“以作为中国人” -“可以作为中国人”" among simplified Chinese pages, only 220 results.


----------



## Chinoise

BODYholic said:


> It is even more grammatically correct to say "我*以*作为xx人*而*感到自豪". It is just habitual that native speakers tend to drop word(s), when spoken, that's obvious by context.


 
Guilty as charged. 

However, since it looks like the question and answer is verbal, I think it should be OK to mirror the native speakers?

So I guess the answer should be "因為歐洲很偉大﹐而且我以作為歐洲人感到自豪。"



TheUnitedStatesOfEurope said:


> 大家好!
> 
> 我请想知道 "*to be proud of*" 用汉语怎么说?
> 
> 我的中国朋友常常问为什么我不自己介绍像法国人?! 为什么我那么喜欢欧洲?!
> 
> 我想回答他是因为 "Europe is great and *I'm proud to be European*".
> 
> 谢谢大家!


 
I can't help but being picky about your sentence structure, I hope you don't mind :

我的中国朋友常常问*我为什么*不介绍*自己為*法国人?! 为什么我那么喜欢欧洲?!

or as the native speaker would say:

我的中国朋友*們*常常问*我为什么*不*說自己**是*法国人?! 为什么我那么喜欢欧洲?!


----------



## Jerry Chan

I go with 身為.
And I like the pattern 「以x為榮 / 傲」

So these headlines read pretty neat to me:
http://www.stnn.cc/hk_taiwan/200904/t20090406_1009208.html
http://chinese.usqiaobao.com/2009-11/20/content_262709.htm


----------



## Staarkali

Jerry Chan said:


> [...]
> So these headlines read pretty neat to me:
> http://www.stnn.cc/hk_taiwan/200904/t20090406_1009208.html
> http://chinese.usqiaobao.com/2009-11/20/content_262709.htm


 
These are nice examples, although I feel these are more written than spoken, aren't they.


----------



## Jerry Chan

Staarkali said:


> These are nice examples, although I feel these are more written than spoken, aren't they.



We use it quite often in spoken Cantonese. But I'm not sure about other languages.


----------



## Staarkali

oki


----------



## kareno999

BODYholic said:


> It is even more grammatically correct to say "我*以*作为xx人*而*感到自豪". It is just habitual that native speakers tend to drop word(s), when spoken, that's obvious by context.


yes, this sounds correct gramatically bust still too wordy and affected
i would go with
我很自豪自己是欧洲人
身为欧洲人我很自豪


----------

